# Arteon Owners - Age, color of car, trim and profession



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Saw a similar threads for the other VW models, but couldn't find one here, so I'll kick off.

55 year old male
Automation manager
2019 Arteon, manganese grey, SEL P+ RLine.


----------



## jakek (Sep 1, 2021)

21 year old male
professional luxury/exotic automotive photographer
2021 arteon lapiz blue sel premium R-line


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

-37 year old male
-King's Red
-2021 SEL Premium R-Line
-Chemical engineer

Seemed like the exact right car for someone at my stage in life.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

34yo male
Contracts manager, enterprise software
2019 Arteon, Pure White/Canyon Brown, SEL 4Motion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl404sFinest (Mar 20, 2007)

36
Dentist
Bright red
SEL R Line Premium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

The G Man said:


> 55 year old male [in Massachusetts]
> Automation manager
> 2019 Arteon, manganese grey, SEL P+ RLine.


Hmm, well that sure hits close to home, since for me:

55 (starting next month) year old male [in Massachusetts]
Economist
2019 Arteon, manganese grey, SEL P (but not RLine)


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm betting most Arteon owners are older in general.

50 year old Urano gray
Stripper......ok not really....
....Information Technology. In other words, no one really knows what I do.
2021 SEL R-line


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

To help fill in that older demographic...

52 Year old male
Financial Advisory/Insurance
2019 Kurkuma Yellow SEL-P R-Line.


----------



## jakek (Sep 1, 2021)

zackiedawg said:


> To help fill in that older demographic...
> 
> 52 Year old male
> Financial Advisory/Insurance
> 2019 Kurkuma Yellow SEL-P R-Line.


that yellow is such a cool color


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

56 (in a few weeks)
Sales, plastic food packaging
KC area
’21 SEL-P. Pyrite Silver


----------



## ATXcaraholic (Aug 8, 2021)

48 Year Old Male
Automotive Reconditioning Manager
Urano Gray
2021 SEL R-Line 4-Motion


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

36yo Male
Industrial Fitting Sales Rep
2019 Pyrite Silver SE 4Motion


----------



## Mlamanna (May 4, 2021)

59 male
Chef
Pyrite Silver sel premium r-line 2021
I was looking at Audi but the 2021's sold me!


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

63 yr old male
Recently retired Engineer
2019 White SE 4 Motion


----------



## shr0ct (Mar 17, 2021)

25 Male
IT Consultant (I live with my parents, not tryna gas myself up lol)
2019 Manganese Grey SEL-P RLine


----------



## Travis W (Sep 3, 2021)

41 male 
Cellular Field Tech
2021 SEL R-Line 4motion in black


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

49 Male. 21 Black P-Rline. Aircraft Quality Specialist


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

45 Male 
Retired
21 Lapiz Sel P R Line


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

61 Male. Then again I was 60 when I purchased  
Airline Pilot
2021 SEL P Pyrite Silver


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

34 Male
Jaguar/Porsche Service Advisor
Deep Black Metallic
2021 SEL P R-Line 4Motion


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

47 … African American male seeking full sized, older Porsche for long term polygamist relationship
Brokerage Analyst
2020 White SEL R-Line (fwd)

came from an 09 CC LUX


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Muratti00 said:


> 45 Male
> Retired
> 21 Lapiz Sel P R Line


Bragger. Let me guess, you worked for government, military, or bought a bunch of Amazon stock in 1999?



felix barbosa said:


> 47 … African American male seeking full sized, older Porsche for long term polygamist relationship
> Brokerage Analyst
> 2020 White SEL R-Line (fwd)
> 
> came from an 09 CC LUX


Nice. '_I like big butts and I cannot lie'_


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> Bragger. Let me guess, you worked for government, military, or bought a bunch of Amazon stock in 1999?
> 
> 
> Nice. '_I like big butts and I cannot lie'_


Ha! The Arteon got them big hips 👍🏽👍🏽👍🏽👍🏽


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Bragger. Let me guess, you worked for government, military, or bought a bunch of Amazon stock in 1999?
> 
> 
> Nice. '_I like big butts and I cannot lie'_


Funny! Neither!


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

42 Male
Product Management Executive
Pure White
2019 SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion
Black interior


----------



## Aj_2368 (Jul 27, 2021)

36 Male
Production Engineer
2021 SEL Rline 4 Motion
Black with Titan and Moonrock Interior


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

The G Man said:


> Saw a similar threads for the other VW models, but couldn't find one here, so I'll kick off.
> 
> 55 year old male
> Automation manager
> 2019 Arteon, manganese grey, SEL P+ RLine.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Well, ok then

61 male
Satcom (Amazon Kuiper) and Wireless Comm engineer (ex Qualcomm)
2019 Arteon SE retrofitted electric tailgate and EU tow-bar
2019 Arteon SEL- P Kurkuma Yellow - last new one in US. Flew to Ohio drove it back to SD. I heard only 13 of this color/model combo came to USA.
am I the only person with 2 Arteons?


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

SDArteon said:


> Well, ok then
> 
> 61 male
> Satcom (Amazon Kuiper) and Wireless Comm engineer (ex Qualcomm)
> ...


You might just be, I've not seen anyone else mention it. Pretty impressive! You've even got the scarcer than Bigfoot yellow.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

55 - Male
Retired 
‘21 SEL-P R-Line Oryx White


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

35 year old male
Airline pilot
21 Lapiz Blue Arteon


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

36 Male
Meat processing plant manager
2020 SEL R. White, Black Interior.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

50 Male
Physician
2019 SEL-R AWD Premium


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

so the consensus is...none of us are bums


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> so the consensus is...none of us are bums


The consensus is most of us are Gen x'ers with a few Boomers and Millennials sprinkled in.


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

47 year old filipino boy toy
i’m a drawer
2021 uranus grey se


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

29 male
Market intelligence analyst 
Urano gray 2021 sel premium rline 

previously two other 2019 arteons (white/yellow)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Acting owner (me) 
Clinical Trial Manager
41 y/o male 

Real owner (mom)
Registered Nurse
66 y/o female

2019 White SEL R-Line

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Copbait said:


> The consensus is most of us are Gen x'ers with a few Boomers and Millennials sprinkled in.


Not to be a dick, but I don’t think you could afford to be a bum and drive this car. With premium fuel and long term maintenance at least.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Not to be a dick, but I don’t think you could afford to be a bum and drive this car. With premium fuel and long term maintenance at least.


I agree wholeheartedly but I assume you meant to quote Puma.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

42 Male
IT Engineer
Lapiz Blue 2021 SEL-P


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Copbait said:


> I agree wholeheartedly but I assume you meant to quote Puma.


 Hahaha yeah, that was my mistake. Sorry everyone 😅


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

Copbait said:


> The consensus is most of us are Gen x'ers with a few Boomers and Millennials sprinkled in.


Retired, so I like to think of myself as a bum.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

24 Male (Was 22 when I bought mine)
Salesforce Developer 
Deep Black Pearl
2019 SEL P 4Motion


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

So far out of the 32 responds, the average age of the owners is 44.4 years old, oldest is 66 years old and youngest is 21 years old. 
The most popular color seem to be White, only 2 King Red and 2 Yellow. 3 Manganese Gray, 3 Lapiz Blue, 4 Urano Gray, 4 Silver and 4 Black.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

24. Male 
Software Engineer
Pure White
2020 SEL-P 4Motion R-Line


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The G Man said:


> So far out of the 32 responds, the average age of the owners is 44.4 years old, oldest is 66 years old and youngest is 21 years old.
> The most popular color seem to be White, only 2 King Red and 2 Yellow. 3 Manganese Gray, 3 Lapiz Blue, 4 Urano Gray, 4 Silver and 4 Black.


The other red one might be a 2019 Chili Red - that poster didn't specify if their car was a 2019 or a 2021.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

36, Male
PC Consultant
2019 Arteon, Deep Black Pearl , SEL-P 4Motion R-Line.


----------



## JTG424 (May 29, 2021)

26, Male
Sr. Diagnostic Diagram Developer
‘21 Kings Red SEL-P


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

JTG424 said:


> 26, Male
> Sr. Diagnostic Diagram Developer
> ‘21 Kings Red SEL-P


need pics of car


----------



## JTG424 (May 29, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> need pics of car


These are from the day after I picked it up back in February
















And a recent one, after I installed a trailer hitch for towing the motorcycle.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

JTG424 said:


> These are from the day after I picked it up back in February


Car looks good. Side question - is the underside of your hood painted red or no? Mine is not. Seems to only be a thing on King's Red cars.


----------



## JTG424 (May 29, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Car looks good. Side question - is the underside of your hood painted red or no? Mine is not. Seems to only be a thing on King's Red cars.


Thank you! And no, the underside of the hood is not red on mine either, just a grey color.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

55 M
Pyrite Silver (25y anniversalry present - mutual)
SEL-P R-Line 4 Motion
Electrical Engineer


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

JTG424 said:


> Thank you! And no, the underside of the hood is not red on mine either, just a grey color.


Wow, so they primed your hood, and didn’t paint the bottom. That is quite odd.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Thats one way to cut corners. Because, unless your a car guy/person, your not going to be looking under the hood.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jack-e-son said:


> Thats one way to cut corners. Because, unless your a car guy/person, your not going to be looking under the hood.


Chances are, if you are not a car guy/person, you would not buy this car and if you are a car guy/person, you always look under the clam shell hood.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

34 year old male
Electrical Designer
2019 Arteon, Deep Black Pearl, SEL P R-Line 4Motion


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Electrical Designer


i didn’t know Zeus drives around in a volkswagen


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

cplus1 said:


> i didn’t know Zeus drives around in a volkswagen


LOL, Electrical 3D Substation Designer


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> LOL, Electrical 3D Substation Designer


My uncle worked for TVA installing and expanding substations. That's a hefty job sir.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Wow, so they primed your hood, and didn’t paint the bottom. That is quite odd.





Jack-e-son said:


> Thats one way to cut corners. Because, unless your a car guy/person, your not going to be looking under the hood.





The G Man said:


> Chances are, if you are not a car guy/person, you would not buy this car and if you are a car guy/person, you always look under the clam shell hood.


That would be very interesting though if it's only something being done on one color. I know the underside of my 2019 hood is yellow, and I've seen the 2020 red on the showroom floor, and the underhood was red. Is this a 2021 thing for all colors, or just that particular red? Can anyone verify if the black or blue 2021s have a painted underhood or just grey?


----------



## CapVW_TDICup (Feb 14, 2011)

33 year old male
VW Service Advisor
2021 Arteon, Oryx White Pearl, SEL R-Line


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

zackiedawg said:


> That would be very interesting though if it's only something being done on one color. I know the underside of my 2019 hood is yellow, and I've seen the 2020 red on the showroom floor, and the underhood was red. Is this a 2021 thing for all colors, or just that particular red? Can anyone verify if the black or blue 2021s have a painted underhood or just grey?


Discussion starts at post #62:









New owner - couple dumb questions


^^^^ That looks very clean, love your color also. ^^^^




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> Discussion starts at post #62:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - in that thread, someone with pyrite said theirs is also unpainted. So it sounds like a 2021 thing - every 2020 or earlier I have seen, or can find online, seems to have a painted underhood and crossmember, regardless of color.

Honestly, I don't think it would bother me much if I had just bought my car and it was that way, unless I saw other people's Arteons did have paint there. If they were all that way, I'd just accept it as a thing they did. But I do find it strange that it's a new thing and previous models were full painted. Also, if it were just clearcoated grey or black underhood, it would look intentional, but with the overspray around the edges, it looks unfinished or like a mistake.


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

CapVW_TDICup said:


> 33 year old male
> VW Service Advisor
> 2021 Arteon, Oryx White Pearl, SEL R-Line


From a fellow Service Advisor, Noice.


----------



## BadMojo1971 (Jan 6, 2006)

49 year old male
InfoSec Engineer
2021 Arteon, Lapiz Blue Metallic, SEL RLine 4motion


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

zackiedawg said:


> OK - in that thread, someone with pyrite said theirs is also unpainted. So it sounds like a 2021 thing - every 2020 or earlier I have seen, or can find online, seems to have a painted underhood and crossmember, regardless of color.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think it would bother me much if I had just bought my car and it was that way, unless I saw other people's Arteons did have paint there. If they were all that way, I'd just accept it as a thing they did. But I do find it strange that it's a new thing and previous models were full painted. Also, if it were just clearcoated grey or black underhood, it would look intentional, but with the overspray around the edges, it looks unfinished or like a mistake.


My 21 is Urano gray and the under side of the hood is gray as well but it looks like it matches the Urano gray except it's not clear coated. I'm wondering if that's what Urano gray is, just a base coat under everyone's top coat. In that case, I should've gotten a bigger discount


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

32 year old male.
Manager at a truck dispatching company.
2021 SEL Premium R-Line
Deep black pearl with titan black interior


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

CapVW_TDICup said:


> 33 year old male
> VW Service Advisor
> 2021 Arteon, Oryx White Pearl, SEL R-Line


Is this a rare occurrence? Reason I asked is most if not all of the VW advisor in the dealer I go to don't own/drive a VW

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The G Man said:


> So far out of the 32 responds, the average age of the owners is 44.4 years old, oldest is 66 years old and youngest is 21 years old.
> The most popular color seem to be White, only 2 King Red and 2 Yellow. 3 Manganese Gray, 3 Lapiz Blue, 4 Urano Gray, 4 Silver and 4 Black.


You forgot one stat (not sure if PC to say it nowadays), but was thinking gender

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> You forgot one stat (not sure if PC to say it nowadays), but was thinking gender
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I believe I seen one female poster in here that I know of and she hasnt posted in this thread yet. I know it is not PC to say this but most woman I know like to own SUV because of the height advantage and the perceived ruggedness and dislike cars that are low to the ground despite the handling advantage.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The G Man said:


> I believe I seen one female poster in here that I know of and she hasnt posted in this thread yet. I know it is not PC to say this but most woman I know like to own SUV because of the height advantage and the perceived ruggedness and dislike cars that are low to the ground despite the handling advantage.


Agreed. Similar to how little guys are usually the ones behind the wheel of huge lifted pickup trucks with oversized tires.


----------



## MN_Artie (Jul 8, 2020)

49, Male
Electrical Engineer
2019 SEL P R-Line, White, Stone & Raven


----------



## Fringer (May 17, 2021)

47, Female 
Software Developer
2021 SEL Premium R-Line
Pyrite Silver


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Fringer said:


> 47, Female
> Software Developer
> 2021 SEL Premium R-Line
> Pyrite Silver


Welcome Fringer, our first female owner in this thread. Would love to hear from a female perspective on buying a fastback 5 door coupe instead of a SUV.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome Fringer! x2 to above comment ^^^


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Two days ago, I got behind a black SEL P that was being driven by a woman, and I've seen others in my area. I believe our demographic would probably be more of a 60/40 (m/f) split if we could tally all owners, but that is my own assumption based on the one's that I've seen in the wild. I say Come one, Come all to the Guild of Arteon!


----------



## Moltenburn (Jun 29, 2010)

43 yrs old
IT Admin manager for a trust bank
2021 SEL R-line 4motion Urano grey


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The G Man said:


> Welcome Fringer, our first female owner in this thread. Would love to hear from a female perspective on buying a fastback 5 door coupe instead of a SUV.


LOL
You're worried about being PC, but then you automatically assume that she should've bought or considered a SUV instead of a Arteon? 
What's to say she wasn't looking at or considering a A7 or a Panamera or a Corvette or a Mustang or a Ram truck or a Sprinter van, but picked the Arteon?

_I'm not all about being PC, but I just found that ironic_


----------



## wzero (Aug 23, 2021)

31 year old male
Software Engineer
2021 Arteon, Oryx White Pearl


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> LOL
> You're worried about being PC, but then you automatically assume that she should've bought or considered a SUV instead of a Arteon?
> What's to say she wasn't looking at or considering a A7 or a Panamera or a Corvette or a Mustang or a Ram truck or a Sprinter van, but picked the Arteon?
> 
> _I'm not all about being PC, but I just found that ironic_


It may sound like I am stereotyping but it really does interest me to hear from a female’s preceptive. All the cars on your post are driven predominately by men for the car’s styling, performance or handling. With the Arteon, there are other dimensions such as cargo space, ride comfort and good value. If I had to pick the top 3 reason I bought the Arteon, it would be styling, handling and good value In that order.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

For my wife, its value and styling. Arteon under $50k ($42k) and looks nice, good. Benz E-Class/BMW 6 Series, $60k+ but looks really nice, no thanks. She dislikes SUVs. Its big and waste of gas and the only reason why we have one is because its a family hauler and also for the NY Winters. 

From my observations, i see some females driving, C-Class/E-Class sedans, A4/A5, Lexus IS, and 3-series. Again, just my observations from what i remember seeing on the road. Cant tell you what my female friends drive because none of them own their own cars.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

The G Man said:


> It may sound like I am stereotyping but it really does interest me to hear from a female’s preceptive.[...]


The Arteon Facebook groups have a female poster.
As in, one single female poster. (From Colorado IIRC.)
Although that might say more about reluctance to write on the internet about the Arteon vs reluctance to buy the Arteon.
And based on a highly unscientific sample, the only other Arteon driver near me is female:








Saw another Arteon in the wild for the first time


Are you sure it wasn’t “Decepticon”? Maybe they’re a Transformers fan? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I don't think it was, but it maybe could have been. That might make more sense? I'll be watching for the car again for sure. The only other thing I could think of if it was...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I agree, data collection with the Arteon is hard due to the low numbers. As we all know, the % of error is usually higher with smaller amount of data samples.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Honestly female owners are less likely to be on an automotive forum as well, even if they love their cars.

Of the 4 Arteons I've managed to spot on the road in 3 years, one was driven by a female and one I couldn't tell on the driver, the other two were men.


----------



## ni4ni (Feb 26, 2001)

54 male
Designer
2019 SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion
Pyrite Silver Metallic exterior / Black interio


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

KCJeep said:


> Honestly female owners are less likely to be on an automotive forum as well, even if they love their cars.
> 
> Of the 4 Arteons I've managed to spot on the road in 3 years, one was driven by a female and one I couldn't tell on the driver, the other two were men.


This ^^

Not surprising given some of the asinine and misogynistic things posted in these kinds of forums. And yes I've seen women driving Arteons.


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

40 Male
Automotive Sales Manager
2019 SE, Deep Black Metallic

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richy_R1 (Dec 9, 2004)

46yrs old 
Automotive Manufacturing Team Leader Chassis 
FO.MO.CO. Ltd. Canada,( final inspection area, repair area, 4 toe pits for alignment, headlight and 360 vision& ACC system calibration)

2019 Arteon R-Line with tech package 🇨🇦 
🇺🇸 equivalent would be SEL P R-line with 4motion
Magnesium Gray/black interior








The one I test drove before they located my one with tech package.








The day I dropped off my fully loaded 2019 Jetta bought Feb 2019 after my first VW a 2000 Jetta Tdi GLS purchased April of Y2K. Now enter the 2019 Arteon Feb 1st, 2020,(prior to Covid-19 lockdowns) the ultimate driving experience and my first German made VW. No regrets🥰


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Richy_R1 said:


> 46yrs old
> Automotive Manufacturing Team Leader Chassis
> FO.MO.CO. Ltd. Canada,( final inspection area, repair area, 4 toe pits for alignment, headlight and 360 vision& ACC system calibration)
> 
> ...


Did you noticed or feel any difference in build quality between the made in Germany Arteon and the made in Mexico Jetta?


----------



## CapVW_TDICup (Feb 14, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Is this a rare occurrence? Reason I asked is most if not all of the VW advisor in the dealer I go to don't own/drive a VW
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Really depends on dealer I think and unfortunately there can be high turnover in the car business so some people aren't always switching to a car at the new dealer they work at. But I am on my 8th VW between me and my wife and every other advisor here, service manager and most of my techs all drive VW's.


----------



## beatpermin (Aug 26, 2021)

30 years old
Social Studies Teacher
19' Deep Black Pearl SE w/ 4Motion
(aspirationally 2.5L TFSI swap when it is no longer a daily)


----------



## Richy_R1 (Dec 9, 2004)

The G Man said:


> Did you noticed or feel any difference in build quality between the made in Germany Arteon and the made in Mexico Jetta?


I loved the jetta the assembly quality was great it was just to plain Jane and GLI did not come out till after March 2019 or I might of kept it longer. No issue great build quality but just build material not on par with the Arteon. For example hood prop, trunk pop bars not shocks so you lose trunk clearance. Interior space was massive compared to MKIV and features were awesome price was same as a 2000! Fully loaded maybe within $750 of each other which surprised me but they cut corners obviously to keep price low. Arteon is better in every other way besides the downgrade from digital cockpit but that is made up for in every other aspect of this car with its uniqueness,size, and quality parts and the prestige that comes with a German made car and also full size spare which is same as rims on car 😉. There is more rattles with the Arteon and wind noise from frameless windows. So in interior quietness the Jetta wins.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

So far out of the 43 respondents, the average age of owners is 43 years old, oldest is 66 years old and youngest is 21. The Arteon owners are almost all professionals and mostly male. The most popular color seem to be Black and White, 12 white and 10 black, 3 Red, 2 Yellow. 4 Manganese Gray, 5 Lapiz Blue, 5 Urano Gray and 7 Silver.


----------



## Awilsonr (May 8, 2021)

34 Years 
Male 
VW Sales Consultant 
2020 Arteon SE 4 Motion


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

41
Male
Real Estate Development
2019 SEL-P R Line Urano Grey
(Early build 2019 w/ the 19” Montevideo wheels)
29,500-ish miles


----------



## bobsakamano (Jul 21, 2005)

51
Male
Corporate Pilot
2019 SEL-P R-Line Kings Chili Red/black with 19” Montevideo wheels

Purchased NEW August ‘21 with 64 miles

Other VW's owned: Current 2010 CC 3.6 Executive. Past: 2016 GTI, 2012 Touareg 3.6 Executive (curse VWoA for canceling Touareg in US), 2006 GLI, 2002 Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8T, 2000 GTI GLX VR6, 1999.5 Passat 1.8T 5m


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bobsakamano said:


> 51
> Male
> Corporate Pilot
> 2019 SEL-P R-Line Kings Red/black with 19” Montevideo wheels
> ...


2019 is Chili Red, not King's Red.


----------



## jebaril (Apr 16, 2015)

60
Male
music director for an opera company.
2020 SEL-P R-Line, White/black+gray, 20” wheels

purchased new in July ‘21 w/799 miles; dealer wrapped all chrome in black, plus roof surrounding the sunroof

I also leased a ‘21 Passat R-Line last month


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Late 50’s 
Systems development manager
Silver
19 sel r-line premium 
Stage 2 Tuned, lowered, maxton body kit
Head turner and one of a kind,
Couldnt be happier


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

The G Man said:


> So far out of the 43 respondents, the average age of owners is 43 years old, oldest is 66 years old and youngest is 21. The Arteon owners are almost all professionals and mostly male. The most popular color seem to be Black and White, 12 white and 10 black, 3 Red, 2 Yellow. 4 Manganese Gray, 5 Lapiz Blue, 5 Urano Gray and 7 Silver.


Thanks for summarizing. I was somewhat assumig we’ll see a lot more of these in 2 yrs, with the sales up tick and when some hit the 2nd hand market - kind of like the CC. Though, based on these comments I think these will be a bit more rare like the Pheaton.
I know I plan on keeping mine low miles (Sunday car) and for a long while


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

felix barbosa said:


> Thanks for summarizing. I was somewhat assumig we’ll see a lot more of these in 2 yrs, with the sales up tick and when some hit the 2nd hand market - kind of like the CC. Though, based on these comments I think these will be a bit more rare like the Pheaton.
> I know I plan on keeping mine low miles (Sunday car) and for a long while


VW sold 9300 Arteon in North America from 2019 to 2021, its a low number car. Compare to the Audi A7, which sold around 10200 in the same 3 years.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

The G Man said:


> VW sold 9300 Arteon in North America from 2019 to 2021, its a low number car. Compare to the Audi A7, which sold around 10200 in the same 3 years.


Interesting, never knew the A7 was such a niche model -- I see far more of them than I do the Arteon, but probably b/c I'm seeing pre-2019 models.

Looking at the respective #s here:








Volkswagen Arteon Sales Figures


Automotive Sales Data and Statistics




www.goodcarbadcar.net












Audi A7 Sales Figures


Automotive Sales Data and Statistics




www.goodcarbadcar.net




... the A7 lead is driven by 2019, when the Arteon wasn't available until late spring.
In 2020, Arteon outsold A7 by 3,998 to 2,859.
For 2021 so far, Arteon is ahead of A7 by 2,782 to 2,309 but 2021 has been such a strange year for car sales that I'm not sure that means much?
I don't hear anyone saying that the A7 is a big mistake for VAG, or that you can buy the RS3 for the same price as an A7, so kind of funny to hear all the equivalent criticisms so often of the Arteon.


----------



## Kayandallie (Sep 24, 2021)

68 YO retired nurse

2021 white pearl/brown SEL R line


----------



## kevinhsie (Sep 25, 2021)

28 YO Male
Engineer
2021 SEL-R line with 4 motion
Black exterior and brown interior


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Mark my words......in 5 years from now the median age of the Arteon owner will be 18 and will have an eBay fart can muffler, stickers all over it, and their mom's dryer vent installed as their intake.

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

5 years from now my warranty will expire and i will finally get it tuned.

I'm at the point where i have the money for a tune but also i dont want the sacrifice the peace of mind of the warranty of any sort.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Copbait said:


> Mark my words......in 5 years from now the median age of the Arteon owner will be 18 and will have an eBay fart can muffler, stickers all over it, and their mom's dryer vent installed as their intake.
> 
> Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


That's especially amusing to me because a couple days ago while a friend was getting a muffler repair in the inner city for his old A4 Allroad (whose value now is probably less than what the dealer would charge just for a muffler repair) he sent me pictures of a old 5 series that pretty much met your description.


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

49 (47 at time of purchase), pilot, SEL-P (non-R-Line, the best trim ever) Pyrite Silver/Black


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Copbait said:


> Mark my words......in 5 years from now the median age of the Arteon owner will be 18 and will have an eBay fart can muffler, stickers all over it, and their mom's dryer vent installed as their intake.
> 
> Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


 As of now, the average age of owners in this thread is 44 years old. Although I think the average age of ownership will go down as the Arteon age and gets cheaper but not too many 18 years old I know wants a big slow 4 door family sedan, at least it would not be their first choice.


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

The G Man said:


> As of now, the average age of owners in this thread is 44 years old. Although I think the average age of ownership will go down as the Arteon age and gets cheaper but not too many 18 years old I know wants a big slow 4 door family sedan, at least it would not be their first choice.


Not to mention cars may depreciate, but parts and labor do not. In fact they go up as they're price adjusted for inflation and increasing labor rates.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Maithiunas1171 said:


> Not to mention cars may depreciate, but parts and labor do not. In fact they go up as they're price adjusted for inflation and increasing labor rates.


Shhhhh we don’t need to think about that yet…..


----------



## dstevvie (Oct 5, 2021)

22 
Male
Software Engineer
2021 Pyrite Silver SE


----------



## yanhao99 (Oct 5, 2021)

26 Male
Ph.D. Candidate; Mechanical Engineering
2019 Pyrite Silver SE 4Motion


----------



## ArteCasey (Apr 1, 2019)

65+ Male (Purchased in May 2019)
Attorney/Judge
Deep Black Metallic
2019 SEL Prem R-Line AWD
APR Stage I Tune w/Warranty


----------



## grapheneoxide (Oct 6, 2021)

30 Male
UX Designer
Urano Gray
2021 Arteon SEL P R-Line


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

59 yo male
airline pilot
deep black pearl/stone & raven interior
’21 SEL-P


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

35 Male
High School Math Teacher
2021 Deep Black Pearl/Florence Brown SEL R-Line


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Quite a few pilots in here. Coincidence?


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Quite a few pilots in here. Coincidence?


I would say its a good thing as pilots appreciate a well made machine and nice aerodynamics as well😄


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

49 Male
'21 Kings Red SEL R Line
Engineering tech/technical writer


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

57 Male 
Silver
SELPremuim RLine
Mortgage Sales Manager


----------



## weiterfahren (May 1, 2016)

A baby-face 62. Insurance/real estate. Cross-shopped Audi A5 and Q3, Mercedes E-Class, BMW 4-series GranCoupe, then back to the white 2020 Arteon SEL R Premium. Despite what so many people being so nagative saying the Arteon is too expensive, I beg to differ. Yes, I wish the DSG and a 300hp.plus engine would be in the 2020 model, but at $46-$48K US dollars, it is still a decent buy fo those looking for a real made-in-Germany auto Sherman-tank sturdy designed for the Autobahn. Previosly, I had 2 VW Golf Rs one manual, the other DSG), 2 CCs, and 3 Passats. The Arteon came after the 2 Golf Rs. The Arteon 5-door hatchback with lots of cargo room available when needed is what sold me, as well as the overall pleasing design.


----------



## bobsakamano (Jul 21, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> 2019 is Chili Red, not King's Red.


My mistake. They are so very close. I can't really tell the difference, although these damn cars are so rare that the odds of parking next to a King's Red and being able to compare is close to nil.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bobsakamano said:


> My mistake. They are so very close. I can't really tell the difference, although these damn cars are so rare that the odds of parking next to a King's Red and being able to compare is close to nil.


Right, they are very close...I'd love to see a Chili and a King's side by side as well.


----------



## bobsakamano (Jul 21, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> Right, they are very close...I'd love to see a Chili and a King's side by side as well.


Whatever the red, I love my Arteon, post OBD Eleven changes. Out of every car I've ever owned, it is the only one that consistently receives compliments on its beauty.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

It’s awesome to find a thread like this especially with the Arteon lovers.

40 year old male, IT instructor, retired Air Force as well
Midnight Black
‘21 SEL Premium R-Line

Absolutely my favorite car to date. I’ve owned two GLIs previously, they were fun but this car is amazing.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Right, they are very close...I'd love to see a Chili and a King's side by side as well.


I love your red tho. I didn't realize it was a color shifting type that looks more orangish in the sun. Very cool!


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

'19 SEL Premium R-Line AWD- Midnight black 
36/IT Category Manager


----------



## Mikey991 (Mar 6, 2021)

30 / Male
Professional Soccer Coach.
2021 Arteon SEL Premium R-Line
Deep Black Pearl

(Pic is the day I picked her up) 😁


----------



## Audithengolfr (Jul 12, 2018)

32 Male 
2021 SE 
Pyrite Silver Metallic
Canine Handler


----------



## jquest1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

Purchased two years ago when I was 48.
2019 SE 4motion
Chili Red Metallic
Avionics Technician / USAF Retired


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)

34 male 
2021 SEL Premium 4motion lapiz blue 
Postdoc researcher in chemical engineering


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

jquest1971 said:


> Purchased two years ago when I was 48.
> 2019 SE 4motion
> Chili Red Metallic
> Avionics Technician / USAF Retired


Go USAF.😀


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

61 Male
Silicon Development Engineering Manager
2021 SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion
Deep Black Pearl


----------



## cdallas87 (Nov 2, 2021)

34 Male
Marketing
2021 Arteon SE
Urano Grey


----------



## superskinner117 (11 mo ago)

36 yr old male
2021 Lapiz Blue SEL-R 4mo
Finance


----------



## jetspeed219 (Oct 4, 2020)

41 year old male
2019 Kurkuma Yellow SEL-P R-Line
Airline Pilot


----------

